# Born to be mild



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I used this yesterday for the first time and was disappointed in it. Since I started reading on this website dodo juice products in general were given lots of praise and recommendation if you like and btw I used redmist too and had the same feeling with it


----------



## vince007 (Sep 12, 2009)

gerz1873 said:


> I used this yesterday for the first time and was disappointed in it. Since I started reading on this website dodo juice products in general were given lots of praise and recommendation is you like and btw I used redmist too and had the same feeling with it


I use btbm and like it's high foam and slick finish also red mist is fab ( a little go's a loooong way but each to there own eh , stick with the btbm I'm sure in time you'll enjoy it :thumb:


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

aye each to his own, will finish the bottle of btbm but I prefer Mequiars Goldclass shampoo. Redmist I found difficult to use and not as good a shine as I thought it would have


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I know maybe some guys enjoy with megs gold class because there is too much foam/suds ! but the negative side is :
-megs gold class will strip the wax every time you use it .
-megs gold class adds silvery shine and ruin the look of Lsp .
-megs gold class collects dust like magnet.
-megs gold class leaves more water spots .


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I would use BTBM over meg's any day of the week, it's a fantastic shampoo, one of my fav's. I have to agree on the red mist though, I didnt like that at all. 

Whats the reasons behind you not liking BTBM?


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Each to their own I suppose. Personal preferance counts for a lot!
Born to be mild was made to be the best shampoo using the finest ingredients available when it was launched. I love it, but also love Sour power


----------



## autoperfection (Nov 6, 2006)

BTBM generally speaking is one of the better shampoos that are available - it's certainly one that we recommend on a regular basis... what was it about the shampoo that didn't impress you? If it's one particular issue you had, maybe someone can offer some tips or suggestions to overcome it.

Alternatively, if it's just the shampoo in general you're not keen on, there are a couple of other really good ones that we recommend personally because we love them - Duragloss Cherry Wash is an excellent value for money shampoo and works brilliantly. Lusso Auto Bathe is another excellent shampoo and both of them smell delicious! 

Hope this helps

Taryn and Jim


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Give me BTBM any day of the week.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Each to their own but I realy rate BTBM and my bottle's gonna last for ages


----------



## seanog5 (Nov 9, 2009)

i went from gold class to BTBM and would never go back!

just a weeny squirt does me fine for a full bucket (or 2)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Each to their own I suppose. Personal preferance counts for a lot!
> Born to be mild was made to be the best shampoo using the finest ingredients available when it was launched. I love it, but also love *Soup power*


thats a new one on my Tim :lol:
imo serious performance ultra gloss is as good as born to be mild - only downside is it does'nt smell as good..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Each to their own but I realy rate BTBM and my bottle's gonna last for ages


I wonder who persuaded you to buy some?


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Some nutter on a forum


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Some nutter on a forum


No idea who that could be................


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Me niether but if his shampoo collection ever got flooded you would see the bubbles from the moon :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

uruk hai said:


> Me niether but if his shampoo collection ever got flooded you would see the bubbles from Venus :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Mouse (Oct 31, 2006)

I bought it as well and didn't find it to be that great either. Shampoo plus is much more effective, plus it is far more cheaper


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the views guys I will try btbm again maybe iv been too hasty and i mite change my washmitt, thinking about it my current washmitt has seen better days will let you all know what i think of btbm after i change washmitt


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Mouse said:


> I bought it as well and didn't find it to be that great either. Shampoo plus is much more effective, plus it is far more cheaper


They work out to be the same per wash actually.

Also effectiveness is also quite subjective. Btbm on paper is far superior and also IMO is more effective then shampoo+


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> thats a new one on my Tim :lol:
> imo serious performance ultra gloss is as good as born to be mild - only downside is it does'nt smell as good..


Well spotted Kev, edited now lol!


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

why didn't you like BTBM in a first place? It's one of the very best shampoos out there, and defenetely better then any Megs offerings, especially NXT and gold class (ever wonder why megs asks their customers if they wax every week??? Because those two strip wax off...)
BTBM is very nice, very balanced...sudsy, but not too much, very slick, rinses well, and helps with water spotting...and unlike megs hyper wash doesn't smell like 69 pence after shave...:lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

megs hyper wash adds high gloss very bright shine and ruin the look of wax .
megs hyper wash best shampoo in the world to collect dust like magnet !


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Having tried the dodo shampoos I didn't rate them myself either. But product choice is personal preference. All day long for me it'd be britemaxx shampoo, lusso oro, carlack or shampoo plus. 

Nothing necessarily wrong with any others just my thoughts, use what works for you.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

I think BTBM is great....

However, I wonder if people confuse bubbles with the quality of the shampoo. I'm no expert but listening to the guys at Dodo, it's clear you can make a cheap shampoo with lots of bubbles (but little cleaning ability) but great shampoos don't need lots of bubbles.

Certainly BTBM soon loses its' bubbles, but it's super slick and I find it does a great job.

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Spoony said:


> Having tried the *dodo shampoos I didn't rate them myself* either. But product choice is personal preference. All day long for me it'd be britemaxx shampoo, lusso oro, carlack or shampoo plus.
> 
> Nothing necessarily wrong with any others just my thoughts, use what works for you.


Sacrilege:lol:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

CliveP said:


> I think BTBM is great....
> 
> However, I wonder if people confuse bubbles with the quality of the shampoo. I'm no expert but listening to the guys at Dodo, it's clear you can make a cheap shampoo with lots of bubbles (but little cleaning ability) but great shampoos don't need lots of bubbles.
> 
> ...


I don't confuse bubbles with anything personally. I judge a shampoo on it's lubricity and cleaning power. As anyone should.

At the end of the day everyone likes different shampoos in the same respect that they like different chocolate bars. To the op move on to another shampoo if btbm isn't doing it for you - your not the first and won't be the last to have issues with it


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

CliveP said:


> I think BTBM is great....
> 
> However, I wonder if people confuse bubbles with the quality of the shampoo. I'm no expert but listening to the guys at Dodo, it's clear you can make a cheap shampoo with lots of bubbles (but little cleaning ability) but great shampoos don't need lots of bubbles.
> 
> ...


I didnt like the SN shampoo but I love BTBM and frequently use CG's Glossworkz (which I would say is better than BTBM) which doesnt have a lot of suds but cleans very well and leaves a fantastic finish. So suds aint everything as you have said.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, fair point Spoony....

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ross said:


> Sacrilege:lol:


I know! And being honest I will go back to them and give them another bash. It's not fair to judge on little use really. I've got about 4 washes out of my britemax left so I'll maybe get some sour pour next give it a go again.

Sn shampoo for me just didn't work, I had to add stupid amounts in to the bucket for even a hint of lubricity. I'll maybe get some samples again.


----------



## domino (Apr 19, 2010)

lusso auto bathe

best wash shampoo on the market


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks to all who gave their views on btbm, I have a new washmitt but the Scottish weather and work have not given me the chance to try btbm since my original post. I didnt know that megs shampoo strip wax again I am still learning these wee things as I go along


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

When I wash with BTBM I use just over 1 cap full to 3 gallons of water and that IMO is enough to do a good job.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

i quite like the dodo range. I like BTBM nice smell and finish. I did feel a bit let down with supernatural shampoo at the start but found other good uses for it so am happy lol.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

I use both BTBM and Sour Power and find them both fantastic shampoos. Have yet to try Supernatural but im sure i will at somepoint.

To the OP, what didn't you like about BTBM?????


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

Spuj said:


> I use both BTBM and Sour Power and find them both fantastic shampoos. Have yet to try Supernatural but im sure i will at somepoint.
> 
> To the OP, what didn't you like about BTBM?????


When i think about it now when i used btbm the hd wax on my motor must have been stripped due to me using Megs gold class . So when the weather clears up here will start again ie wash, clay, polish and wax. I will reserve judgement on btbm :thumb:


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

gerz1873 said:


> When i think about it now when i used btbm the hd wax on my motor must have been stripped due to me using Megs gold class . So when the weather clears up here will start again ie wash, clay, polish and wax. I will reserve judgement on btbm :thumb:


As said before, it is all down to personal preference so you might well find that you dont like BTBM.

Hopefully not the case as it is a fantastic product but if it is so then fair enough.

Im sure if you don't like it someone will take it off your hands :thumb::wave:


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

I thought that gold class says its LSP safe?


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I know maybe some guys enjoy with megs gold class because there is too much foam/suds ! but the negative side is :
> -megs gold class will strip the wax every time you use it .
> -megs gold class adds silvery shine and ruin the look of Lsp .
> -megs gold class collects dust like magnet.
> -megs gold class leaves more water spots .


I have been useing megs in the last few weeks
I thought it was me 
I agree with you on this


----------



## Necroscope (Dec 8, 2009)

Great post guys. I use megs gold class, but until now i never knew it stripped your wax.

I brought a bottle of BTBM a few months back but was waiting for the megs to run out before putting it into full time use.

As the OP said i also found it a little underwhelming, but then i am also not sure what i was expecting (if you know what i mean). Personally i would stuggle to quantify how much lubrication a product gives, and washability/cleaning action is difficult to judge as i always thought the wash mitt did the real work. So again i guess a lack of bubbles  generally leaves the untrained cleaner feeling a little in the cold.

I will ditch the megs now and see how i go from here.

Cheers again.......bloody megs.


----------



## Cristi (Apr 26, 2008)

David.S said:


> I have been useing megs in the last few weeks
> I thought it was me
> I agree with you on this


I used this shampoo( megs gold class) for more than six months and not destroyed the wax ... I ask what will count when I say that?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Megs shampoo plus. Not much more expensive than gold class, cheaper £/litre even. Better dilution ratio iirc, and is a million times better. SOOO slick. I actually really like it  hyperwash is next on my list


----------



## Fly bye (Dec 4, 2007)

Necroscope said:


> I use megs gold class, but until now i never knew it stripped your wax.


Not true mate.


----------



## BECKETT300 (Apr 29, 2010)

BTBM is great, high lubrication, low suds so you can see what's going on.. It's certainly one of the top shampoos out there, better I think than Supernatural which I also have, strangely the slightly cheaper Sour Power is also spot on, I bought it to do the wife car as I don't usually have the time to seal or wax her's and it does give a proper glossy finish. BTBM doesn't have the high foam appearance of other shampoos and i'm sure that's why people think it's not as good, if you need the suds stick the PW in the bucket for a few seconds before the wash stage, now lots of suds...


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> Megs shampoo plus. Not much more expensive than gold class, cheaper £/litre even. Better dilution ratio iirc, and is a million times better. SOOO slick. I actually really like it  hyperwash is next on my list


Shampoo plus recommended dilution rate is 128:1.. pretty sure BTBM is higher (not necessarily better) than that?


----------



## MrWhite (May 2, 2010)

btbm is 800:1 iirc


----------



## Dubbin1 (May 12, 2010)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I know maybe some guys enjoy with megs gold class because there is too much foam/suds ! but the negative side is :
> -megs gold class will strip the wax every time you use it .
> -megs gold class adds silvery shine and ruin the look of Lsp .
> -megs gold class collects dust like magnet.
> -megs gold class leaves more water spots .


-megs gold class will not strip wax.
-megs gold class will not ruin the look of an LSP.
-megs gold class has nothing to do with collecting dust.
-megs gold class will only leave water spots if you don't properly rinse and dry.


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

I used to have meguiars gold class and nxt shampoo and couldn't fault it although I would sometimes get an oily film on the water.

I decided to give dodo SN wash a go and don't like it at all. No suds in the water, average cleaning and quite expensive even with the claimed dilution ratio.

I've just been to halfords and purchased two large bottles of nxt wash. Will be sticking with that in the future.

Also got some red mist but not had chance to try it yet.


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

I washed the motor yesterday using btbm and was impressed with the results this time. I used my new lambwool mitt this time and could feel the lubrication of the shampoo on the bodywork. Think I will stick with btbm until the bottle is finish then decide if I want to try any other shampoo


----------



## david_h (Sep 19, 2006)

I had BTBM and was similarly unimpressed, but I think a lot has to do with the face I live in a hard water area and it's a PH neutral shampoo.

I now use Duragloss 912 which I find very good.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Used BTBM for the first time yesterday (also note our water is very hard) and I was very impressed having used only 3 cap-full's! 

Slightly off subject but what are peoples experiences of Dobo time to dry?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I find most shampoos are disappointing at the stated dilution ratios, so I normally but a bit too much in to make cleaning more 'enjoyable'!

The best shampoo out there for 'me' is Optimum Car Shampoo. Great finish, loads of suds and pretty well priced (£25 for US Gallon)

BTBM I really like, and it does seem to rinse the most cleanly of all the shampoos I've tried. I wasn't keen on SP or SN though, especially SN. I appreciate the points on cleaning power and lubricity, but there is something psychologically soothing about suds in a shampoo solution and I need/want them! 

Same goes for AutoGlym BSC - great shampoo technically, but no suds, so I don't like it!

DG901 is another one which I only enjoy if I use way too much of it. Otherwise it's watery with no suds. If I use too much it strips wax a little... so I can't win.

Biggest let down ever though has to be Zymol Auto Bathe.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Shampoo plus recommended dilution rate is 128:1.. pretty sure BTBM is higher (not necessarily better) than that?


NO than gold class shampoo! BTBM is my go to, and I don't see anything replacing it any time soon. SHampoo plus is used on "budget" washes for me when mates purely cover my costs. BTBM is for my own car


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

SimonBash said:


> Used BTBM for the first time yesterday (also note our water is very hard) and I was very impressed having used only 3 cap-full's!
> 
> Slightly off subject but what are peoples experiences of Dobo time to dry?


Time To Dry kills wax beading, to aid in the drying process, so the idea is you top up with Red Mist afterwards.

I've never got on with it personally - the sprayer it comes with doesn't help though. If you have a well waxed finish, you don't need a drying aid really, so killing beads seems pointless to me!

I sound like a Dodo hater, but I'm really not. I wouldn't be without most of their range, but I can't get on with TTD or SN Shampoo.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ditto russ, TTD was just a pain to me. I washed after a glasur top up last week, no need for a big drying towel, just a small eurow mf


----------



## Hamlet (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone have an opinion on Swissvax Car Bath?

Better than BTBM?

Appreciate its down to each indvidual's preference but keen to see if anyone has an opinion based on experience.


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

RussZS said:


> Time To Dry kills wax beading, to aid in the drying process, so the idea is you top up with Red Mist afterwards.
> 
> I've never got on with it personally - the sprayer it comes with doesn't help though. If you have a well waxed finish, you don't need a drying aid really, so killing beads seems pointless to me!
> 
> I sound like a Dodo hater, but I'm really not. I wouldn't be without most of their range, but I can't get on with TTD or SN Shampoo.


You are right the spray head is cr*p! Wasnt keen on it on my first use yesterday. Out of interest which QD do you favour then?


----------



## gerz1873 (May 15, 2010)

After my first post on btbm I take back what I said. The more I use it the more i am impressed ie lube and clean. Its only the 2nd or 3rd shampoo iv used and would say its the best so far. I will defo get more of this product in the future


----------

